# DIY Supplies and Concentrates: Flavour World SA



## deano_gp (12/9/17)

Hi Everyone... 

Specifically for the guys in South Africa, I found an awesome supplier for DIY supplies and concentrates, namely Flavour World SA. I have used him a few times now and his service is flawless! I copies these from his page on Facebook.

Hope it's okay for me to post this here, it's just difficult to find good, reliable and honest suppliers here.

Happy mixing all!!












Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (13/9/17)

Interesting. Will have a look, but I don't agree with your statement that it's difficult to find good and honest suppliers in SA.
VapeHyper
BlckVapour
E-liquid Concentrates
Sir Vape

To name but a few. All very trusted with awesome service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

I would agree with @zadiac on this one.

There are plenty of really good DIY suppliers available to us, tried and tested and have a long-standing track record with us on here. The Flavour Mill and Valley Vapour have always been my go-to guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/17)

Looks like a post "for a friend" to me...

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/9/17)

I buy concentrates from a varied number of places, including the ones mentioned by @zadiac above and a few more, and I have also bought concentrates from Flavour World SA and I must agree, excellent service, _*great*_ pricing and quite a nice variety.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (13/9/17)

They are on the list. Not an ecigssa supporting vendor though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/9/17)

Andre said:


> They are on the list. Not an ecigssa supporting vendor though.



Maybe somebody should invite them. 


After all - this is where the business is. Lots of eager customers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/9/17)

zadiac said:


> Interesting. Will have a look, but I don't agree with your statement that it's difficult to find good and honest suppliers in SA.
> VapeHyper
> BlckVapour
> E-liquid Concentrates
> ...



We have a great bunch of suppliers. I can vouch for excellent service ALWAYS from two on the list above (I have not dealt with the others): BlckVapour and Sir Vape. Epic service and prompt responses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (13/9/17)

Dammit, just placed an order, could have saved some bucks... oh well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deano_gp (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks like a post "for a friend" to me...


Not a post for a friend... I have just had some really bad experiences before... I put this post here based on not only my interaction with them but others as well. 

The owner gets directly involved with each and every order, he even gives you his number to call him personally if anything goes wrong or if you need something specific. 

I find that most guys either become arrogant or don't care for the customer anymore like they do not need your business. Don't get me wrong I haven't tried everyone but for the ones I have dealt with, these guys have the best service.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (27/9/17)

deano_gp said:


> Not a post for a friend... I have just had some really bad experiences before... I put this post here based on not only my interaction with them but others as well.
> 
> The owner gets directly involved with each and every order, he even gives you his number to call him personally if anything goes wrong or if you need something specific.
> 
> ...


Ok, giving them a go. Great prices and they have RF Strawberry (SC)! Shipping to outlying areas is high though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deano_gp (27/9/17)

I made an order over 450 and got free shipment.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonaDTD (27/9/17)

I ordered yesterday, I am in CPT. Package arrived this morning! 

Only qualm I have is that there is no invoice sent via email once you order so that you can double check products ordered vs products delivered. I am missing a fair amount of TFA Strawberry Ripe - and am 100% sure I ordered 50ml and not 10ml. Waiting for invoice now. 

Human aspect aside, brilliant service and delivery. Kudos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dog666 (25/5/18)

Great service!!!!

I receive my orders on time, Packaged correctly and super quick respons times

There prices are much better then the previous posts, TFA is around 19bux, I see they have Capella silverline at R14 

Only issue i had was some concentrates caused the labels to fade but on my last two orders some concentrates have a new gloss label  its not happening anymore so Seems the issue is reloved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dog666 (9/10/18)

Hey Guys,

Just an update, I checked Flavour world is now a supporting vendor on ecigs

Reactions: Like 3


----------

